# Kings Summer League Thread



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

KINGS SUMMER LEAGUE SCHEDULE

July 12	vs. Toronto 1 p.m. Cox Pavilion	Webcast
July 15 vs. Portland	7 p.m.	Cox Pavilion NBATV/Webcast
July 16	vs. Dallas	3 p.m.	Cox Pavilion NBATV/Webcast
July 18	vs. Golden State	7 p.m.	Cox Pavilion NBATV/Webcast
July 20	vs. Houston	5:30 p.m.	Thomas & Mack Center Webcast


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Kings Summer League Schedule & Roster*

2008 NBA SUMMER LEAGUE SACRAMENTO KINGS ROSTER

Quincy Douby	G	6-3	175 05/16/1984	Rutgers	
Zabian Dowdell	G	6-3	190	09/10/1984	Virginia Tech	
Patrick Ewing Jr.	F	6-8	240	05/20/1984	Georgetown	
Noel Felix	F	6-9	225	10/04/1981	Fresno State	
Spencer Hawes	C	7-0	245	04/28/1988	Washington	
Justin Hawkins	F	6-7	204	05/18/1985	New Mexico	
David Johnson	G	5-10	170	06/15/1983	Napa Valley CC	
Darnell Jones	G	6-4	210	04/29/1983	Mesa College	
Marcus Malone	G	6-5	215	09/07/1986	Houston	
Bo McCalebb	G	6-0	180	05/04/1985	New Orleans	
Juan Palacios	F	6-8	245	05/12/1985	Louisville	
Patrick Sanders	F	6-6	205	08/27/1985	UC Irvine	
Sean Singletary	G	6-0	185	09/06/1985	Virginia	
Jason Thompson	F	6-11	250	07/21/1986	Rider	
Darian Townes	F-C	6-10	250	07/31/1984	Arkansas	
Matt Walsh	F	6-6	190	12/03/1982	Florida	
Shelden Williams	F	6-9	250	10/21/1983	Duke


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Kings Summer League Schedule & Roster*

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GAXGZmRUd0U&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GAXGZmRUd0U&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Thompson on the mark - for the most part











> "I did good," said Thompson, the Kings' first-round draft pick, who signed a multiyear contract Tuesday. "My shot was on a little bit. But, I'm hard on myself, so I want to make every shot."
> 
> However, even one of the missed shots provided a worthwhile moment after Singletary pulled up in the paint and drew out defenders in time to hand the ball off to Thompson.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Lots of good notes here:

Live from the practice facility

And this was just Day 1


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

More mini-camp notes here:

An eventful Day 2

http://www.sports1140.com/pages/2358969.php


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> The Kings narrowed the summer league roster from 18 to 14 today, cutting Zabian Dowdell, David Johnson, Lawrence Roberts, and Darnell Jones.


http://www.sacbee.com/static/weblogs/sports/kings/archives/013816.html

So the guys going to Vegas are...

Quincy Douby G 6-3 175 05/16/1984 Rutgers
Patrick Ewing Jr. F 6-8 240 05/20/1984 Georgetown
Noel Felix F 6-9 225 10/04/1981 Fresno State
Spencer Hawes C 7-0 245 04/28/1988 Washington
Justin Hawkins F 6-7 204 05/18/1985 New Mexico
Marcus Malone G 6-5 215 09/07/1986 Houston
Bo McCalebb G 6-0 180 05/04/1985 New Orleans
Juan Palacios F 6-8 245 05/12/1985 Louisville
Patrick Sanders F 6-6 205 08/27/1985 UC Irvine
Sean Singletary G 6-0 185 09/06/1985 Virginia
Jason Thompson F 6-11 250 07/21/1986 Rider
Darian Townes F-C 6-10 250 07/31/1984 Arkansas
Matt Walsh F 6-6 190 12/03/1982 Florida
Shelden Williams F 6-9 250 10/21/1983 Duke


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Shelden just signed with the Celtics will he still be showing up for you guys?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Porn_Player said:


> Shelden just signed with the Celtics will he still be showing up for you guys?


Que?


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

English?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Who signed with who and when and where will he be playing????


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

Porn_Player said:


> Shelden just signed with the Celtics will he still be showing up for you guys?


what the hell are u talking about?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-Sm29yAHNZo&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-Sm29yAHNZo&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I think he meant that Patrick O'Bryant signed with the Celtics. He has mixed up his lotto busts. Glad to see Thompson is shining.


----------



## spuriousjones (Apr 24, 2004)

i think hawes can be a good player. he was going against guys that won't be in the league but he looked pretty good. singletary looked pretty good too.

here's the box


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Hawes looked nice, if he can keep this up against all the teams he should be able to earn some consistent minutes this year for your team.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

I think following his foul #'s will be most important...you have to be on the floor to improve and create a flow. He has skills, but so many big men can't stay on the floor long enough to show it.


----------



## GrayFan34 (Jul 7, 2008)

Do you people think that Sean Singletary will be the starting point guard for the kings somewhere down the line?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

GrayFan34 said:


> Do you people think that Sean Singletary will be the starting point guard for the kings somewhere down the line?


The coaching staff has been saying he has been the most impressive King in the summer league.


----------

